# Makes me so mad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

2 male syrians (not sure how old) kept together in THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









Tempted to pick them up


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Thats awful  Please someone take them in, even if its fostering



niki87 said:


> 2 male syrians (not sure how old) kept together in THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 63735
> 
> ...


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

OMG thats discusting


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

where abouts are they Niki? xx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

omg isn't that an exo terra thing?

I was gonna keep my scorpion in one of those until I realised that his lunch could escape from it :lol: :lol: and he is only the size of a thumb! Never mind a Syrian hamster.... or worse, two syrian hamsters!!

I would think they're only young if they haven't killed each other yet  oh pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase go and pick them up :cryin: :cryin:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ojust had a reply...they are...

6 MONTHS OLD

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> where abouts are they Niki? xx


Gorton, Manchester


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Some people are really stupid, I say you should pick them up. Obviously if you have no room then you can't but god I wish these people would read up on these animals before they get them!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

He is being more cooperative than I thought...I can get these poor things but is there anyone able to help with maybe one? I can foster both but possy only keep one  Am presuming that even 6 months old living together they would fight possibly at anytime??


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah! They will fight with each other at 6 months, defo! They mature at something like 12 weeks.

Please go pick em up!! And picccccccies please!


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

niki87 said:


> He is being more cooperative than I thought...I can get these poor things but is there anyone able to help with maybe one? I can foster both but possy only keep one  Am presuming that even 6 months old living together they would fight possibly at anytime??


If you could get a little one to Hull (I can meet part of the way ;P) I will adopt one from you  Not right now and anyway I doubt you'll be able to haha. No one can ever get to hull LOL.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I've been waiting to get a new syrian hammy so if you do get them and need to rehome one and anyone can get it to me in south Cambs then I'd take one.

Will be getting a new cage for a syrian next week as an early bday present to myself!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Yeah! They will fight with each other at 6 months, defo! They mature at something like 12 weeks.
> 
> Please go pick em up!! And picccccccies please!


He says they are 6 months!!

Anyways yeah...

picking up them up on thursday afternoon 



Cherpi said:


> If you could get a little one to Hull (I can meet part of the way ;P) I will adopt one from you  Not right now and anyway I doubt you'll be able to haha. No one can ever get to hull LOL.


Haha Hull is a bit of a trek! I don't drive which is a shame...but hamster trains have been arranged in the past!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Ojust had a reply...they are...
> 
> 6 MONTHS OLD
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





niki87 said:


> Gorton, Manchester





niki87 said:


> He says they are 6 months!!
> 
> Anyways yeah...
> 
> ...


just catching up lol...and im soooo pleased your able to save them Niki, well done! xxx


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

niki87 said:


> He says they are 6 months!!
> 
> Anyways yeah...
> 
> picking up them up on thursday afternoon


yay! that home looks awful :nono: bet they will love having a proper hammy home


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

niki87 said:


> He says they are 6 months!!
> 
> Anyways yeah...
> 
> picking up them up on thursday afternoon


aww Niki!!! bless you! any problems picking them up let me know and i could foster them xxx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

purple_x said:


> I've been waiting to get a new syrian hammy so if you do get them and need to rehome one and anyone can get it to me in south Cambs then I'd take one.
> 
> Will be getting a new cage for a syrian next week as an early bday present to myself!


Haha well let me know 



noushka05 said:


> just catching up lol...and im soooo pleased your able to save them Niki, well done! xxx





manic rose said:


> yay! that home looks awful :nono: bet they will love having a proper hammy home


Thanks guys! Just can't believe that cage!!



RockRomantic said:


> aww Niki!!! bless you! any problems picking them up let me know and i could foster them xxx


Thanks hun! Picking em up in Manchester town centre so don't have to trek all way to Gorton


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

Consider yourself repped young lady 

Em
xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Consider yourself repped young lady
> 
> Em
> xx


Haha thanks but not even got them yet...could all go horribly wrong 

Am just astonished he's saying they are 6 months!


----------

